# Farm Progress Hay Expo



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The 23rd annual Farm Progress Hay Expo, the nation's largest two-day hay event, will be held June 10 and 11 at Trinity Farms, located near Hixton, Wis.

http://www.hayexpo.com


----------



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

I know some friends of mine who will be going there. I can't make it unfortunately as I will be traveling around at that time but it will be good to see the feed back. Thanks for posting it here on the boards.


----------

